# Add points to Welk Account???



## Philsr24 (Jul 2, 2018)

We have a Welk Platinum points membership for every odd year. We are considering adding more points but Welk said we can only buy from them, is this accurate?

There are numerous listings for points on the secondary market so think that's not true but what i don't know is, if we buy additional points on secondary market, can we add them to our existing account or would they have to remain separate? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 2, 2018)

We are former Welk Platinum Points owners. You can buy points resale, but they would be in a separate account. The disadvantage of doing so is that you would have to pay the base amount of maintenance fees, which used to be about $580 IIRC, plus any MFs for points in excess of the base amount. So your MFs would be more than if you buy the points from Welk. You would have to calculate how long it would take to break even or come out ahead.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 3, 2018)

Do two resale purchase combine into one account? Say I purchase 300,000 from one person and 240,000 from another, will I have one account with 540,000 and one base fee, or two accounts and two base fees?


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 3, 2018)

You would have two accounts and two base fees if you buy one or both contracts on. The resale market. Depending on the difference in purchase costs and how long you own them it may still be better to buy resale, but you should do the calculations to see how long it would take to break even.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 3, 2018)

Wow.  I didn't know any systems did this.  Good thing to know.


----------



## Guitarmom (Oct 16, 2018)

Mjm is absolutely correct. If you buy points on the resale market, you cannot combine them with the points you already own. One consequence is that your MF will be about $600 per year higher than someone who owned the same number of points in a single contract.

One way to get more points through the resale market is to sell what you have & buy a larger basket of points resale. It will cost you to have two escrows, but it will still be cheaper than buying from Welk directly.

I highly recommend calresorts.com. We've purchased from them twice and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 9, 2019)

I know this post is a little old, but I just got some new information about this today. I called Welk Owner services and they advised that if you but points resale, you can combine them with your original Welk account if you and the original owner of the points you're buying resale go to a Welk resort together and sign their deed over to you. 
Obviously this would be a very hard thing to do as most resales go through third parties or companies but per my phone call today, it is possible.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 15, 2019)

More new info, you can borrow points from one welk account to another, even if one is developer and one is resale. This is per Owner Services.


----------



## Rtravels65 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi, I have read through a few threads and this is my first post here on TUG. I am looking to buy into WPP program with the intention of using it at Northstar as we ski quite a bit. I would be fine (as I am sure others on here would be) if I could buy smaller accounts as long as I could combine them into one account. Shankilicious mentions that you can if done with both parties at a Welk resort. Question, has anyone done this successfully and can confirm that you can do this? I would be willing to pay extra to fly the person out to the resort to make the transfer, just would really want one account. Any thought or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Shankilicious (Sep 1, 2019)

I have more recently been told that if you can make sure that the accounts get listed under the same owner ID number after you buy them, that they will combine. I do not know how to do this though and believe you would need to speak with a sales manager to confirm. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## Rtravels65 (Nov 2, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> More new info, you can borrow points from one welk account to another, even if one is developer and one is resale. This is per Owner Services.


Quick question, if you borrow from a resale account to another account do the borrowed points need to be paid back? If not, is it more just giving the points to another account? This makes adding additional resale points much more attractive.


----------



## Shankilicious (Nov 2, 2020)

As I understand it, yes. I have "borrowed" points from a friend with just a verbal payment agreement. There's nothing on the form about amount to be paid or points needing to be paid back. 
However, I can't say for certain that there isn't a clause in the rules about not being able to borrow from accounts owned by the same person (aka yourself). And the problem with resale Is Welk, or any other company can change the resale rules anytime

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

